# Audigy2 IR/7.1 setup

## imrambi

I'm trying to get my audigy 2 IR remote working, I can't seem to get anything comething through. Has anyone gotten the audigy2 platinum IR to work?

Also I've emerged the 10k1 drivers, and have my current setup on 5.1 upmixing to 7.1, I was wondering how get native 7.1 with the audigy10k1 drivers.

----------

## nugins99

I have an Audigy2 ZS with a remote and it took me a while to figure out how to get it to work, but here is what I did:

First you need a kernel with ALSA support.  (I'm currently running 2.6.5)

Make sure you have the emu10k1 driver built as a module.  

You need to set some options for the sound card:  

Add the following to your /etc/modules.d/alsa file:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> options snd_emu10k1 extin=0x3fff extout=0x3fff enable_ir=1
> 
> 

 

Make sure your new kernel is installed and reboot. 

If this works, you should be able to do a: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> cat /dev/snd/midiC0D1
> 
> 

 

And press some buttons on your remote and you should get garbage out on the console.  (This means the driver itself is working)  If this doesn't work try the following: 

cat some of the other files in /dev/snd/ and press the buttons on the remote.  

Make sure you are properly setting the options for the driver. 

Check the battery in the remote. 

Now to get lircd working:

Install lirc  (I currently have 0.7.0pre3 ) Make sure you compile the livedrive_midi driver.  

Next configure the /etc/conf.d/lircd file so it looks like the following: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # Options to pass to the lircd process
> 
> LIRCD_OPTS="-d /dev/snd/midiC0D1 --driver=livedrive_midi"
> ...

 

Now just find the config file for the remote that you have and stick it in /etc/lircd.conf

Now just configure your applications like xmms to respond to the remote control.  

Hope this helps.

----------

## Nudge

Thanks for the help.

I have gotten as far as installing and starting lircd.  When I run /etc/init.d/lirc I get the following message.

Driver `livedrive_midi' not supported.

Supported drivers:

        default

I have attempted to compile all the kernel modules under 

   Device Drivers/Character Devices/Linux Infrared Controller

but for some reason I do not think that this is the problem.

----------

## Nudge

Found the problem.

I read the ebuild and 'export LIRC_OPT="--with-diver=creative"' before re emerging lirc.

Thanks for the help.

Chris

----------

## nugins99

You need to compile lircd with livedrive_midi support.  To do this you need to set LIRC_OPTS before you emerge lircd.  

Try the following: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> export LIRC_OPTS=--with-driver=livedrive_midi
> 
> emerge =lirc-0.7.0_pre4
> ...

 

Good luck.

----------

## salmo

I have an Audigy2 ZS Platinum and am having difficulty getting the remote to work.  I have tried the solution above to no avail.  

So I'm wondering if I should return the thing for a new one, since it may be a broken remote (RM-1500).  The battery tests fine with my multimeter, and I'm trying to figure out if its putting out any signal at all.  I've read that there is a light on the front of the livedrive (I'm assuming next to the IR sensor under the same tranlucent piece of plastic as I see no LED) that should blink when I hit buttons on the remote.  I guess what I'm wondering is does it only blink when the software is set up right, or does it blink as long as the unit is getting power.  If the former is the case, it might be my fault, but if it's the latter then the equipment is toasty.

I bought this new and don't have a windows machine available to test it out on, (for the first time) unfortunately.

----------

## nugins99

I had a hard time getting my remote to work. The battery appeared to still have power left (according to my multimeter), but the remote wasn't working.  I tried replacing the battery, and it started working again.  Try replacing the battery before returning the product.

----------

## salmo

thanks for the tip.

----------

## Tamerz

 *nugins99 wrote:*   

> You need to compile lircd with livedrive_midi support.  To do this you need to set LIRC_OPTS before you emerge lircd.  
> 
> Try the following: 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

I tried this and got:

```
configure: error: *** it is not possible to install the specified driver

        on this system
```

I'm running x86_64 so that is probably the problem.  Anyone know a work around?

----------

## Spion

Allright.

cat /dev/snd/midiC0D1 works

But when I enable any of the remote control plugins, including Live, IRman, or Lirc for XMMS in xmms it stops working. it even stops after I disable it, untill I turn xmms off and it of course IRman or any of the other plugins dont work (tho the indicator of remote control on the soundcard works) When I try to configure it by pressing the buttons, it doesnt react on any buttons pressed

I am using Creative RM-1000

----------

## jesse_kahtava

getting back to the second original request, how do you make 7.1 surround work on the audigy 2? In fact, i can't seem to get 5.1 working either. if I try to run 'aplay -D surround51' on a sound file i get 'aplay: set_params:862: Channels count non available'. Does surround need to be set up first? Where do I start? I've tried googling in the past but didn't come up with much.

EDIT: ok, so it turns out i needed to put aplay -Dplug:surround51... but how about native 7.1?

----------

